

Prettyplotlib: Painlessly create beautiful matplotlib plots - lukashed
http://blog.olgabotvinnik.com/post/58941062205/prettyplotlib-painlessly-create-beautiful-matplotlib

======
Choronzon
Slightly off topic but the matplotlib interface always annoyed the hell out of
me. The pyplot wrapper meant that there are effectively two ways to do any
visualisation,which breaks python "zen" pretty badly ("There should be one--
and preferably only one --obvious way to do it").

Visualisation is one area where R with ggplot really eats pythons lunch.If
anybody has the inclination I would recommend looking into
[https://github.com/wrobstory/vincent](https://github.com/wrobstory/vincent)
and
[https://github.com/ContinuumIO/Bokeh](https://github.com/ContinuumIO/Bokeh)
Vincent is a wrapper for a wrapper(vega!) for d3 and works nicely even though
its only on version 0.2. Bokeh seems less "user friendly" and finished but it
has good funding and Peter Wang who really understands scientific computing
behind it so I would bet on it for the long run.

------
tomrod
Looks to be a useful tool. My only beef is that I can barely read the low-
contrast text on white background.

